# Lights are going out all over Europe.



## GT-40 GUY (Oct 29, 2015)

The Lights are Going Out All Over Europe

Geert Wilders is a Dutch Member of Parliament

In a generation or two, the US will ask itself: "Who  lost Europe?"


"Dear Friends,

Thank you very much for  inviting me.  I come to America with a mission.  All is not well in the old world.  There is a tremendous danger looming, and it is very difficult to be optimistic.

We might be in the final stages of the Islamization of Europe.  This not  only is a clear and present danger to the future of Europe itself, it is a threat to America and the sheer survival of the West..  The United States as the last bastion of Western civilization, facing an Islamic Europe.

First I will describe the situation on the ground in Europe. Then, I will say a few  things about Islam.  To close I will tell you about a  meeting in Jerusalem.

The Europe you know is changing.

You have probably seen the landmarks. But in  all of these cities, sometimes a few blocks away from your  tourist destination, there is another world. It is the world of  the parallel society created by Muslim mass-migration.

All throughout Europe a new reality is  rising: entire Muslim neighbourhoods where very few indigenous  people reside or are even seen. And if they are, they might  regret it. This goes for the police as well. It's the world of  head scarves, where women walk around in figureless tents, with baby strollers and a group of children. Their husbands, or slaveholders if you prefer, walk three steps ahead. With mosques on many street corners.

The shops have signs you and I cannot read.  You will be hard-pressed to find any economic  activity.  These are Muslim ghettos controlled by religious fanatics.  These are Muslim neighborhoods, and they are mushrooming in every city across Europe. These are the building-blocks for territorial control of increasingly larger portions of 
Europe, street by street, neighbourhood by neighbourhood, city by city.

There are now thousands of  mosques throughout Europe with larger congregations than there are in churches. And in every European city there are plans to  build super-mosques that will dwarf every church in the region.  Clearly, the signal is: We rule. 

Many European cities are  already one-quarter Muslim: just take Amsterdam, Marseilles and  Malmo in Sweden. In many cities the majority of the under-18  population is Muslim. Paris is now surrounded by a ring of Muslim neighborhoods.  Mohammad is the most popular name among boys in many cities.

In some elementary schools in Amsterdam the farm can no longer be mentioned, because that would also mean mentioning the pig, and that would be an insult to Muslims.

Many state schools in Belgium and Denmark  only serve halal food to all pupils. In once-tolerant Amsterdam  gays are beaten up almost exclusively by Muslims. Non-Muslim women routinely hear 'CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored, CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored'. Satellite dishes are not pointed to local TV stations, but to stations in the country of origin.

In France school teachers are advised to avoid authors deemed offensive to Muslims, including Voltaire and  Diderot; the same is increasingly true of Darwin. The history of the Holocaust can no longer be taught because of Muslim sensitivity.

In England sharia courts are now officially  part of the British legal system.  Many neighbourhoods in France are no-go areas for women without head scarves. Last week a man almost died after being beaten up by Muslims in Brussels, because he was drinking during the Ramadan.

Jews are  fleeing France in record numbers, on the run for the worst wave  of anti-Semitism since World War II.  French is now commonly spoken on the streets of Tel Aviv and Netanya, Israel.  I could go on forever with stories like this.. Stories about  Islamization.

A total of fifty-four million Muslims now live in Europe. San Diego University recently calculated that a staggering 25 percent of the population in Europe will be Muslim  just 12 years from now.  Bernhardt Lewis has predicted a Muslim majority by 
the end of this century.

Now these are  just numbers.  And the numbers would not be threatening if  the Muslim-immigrants had a strong desire to assimilate. But  there are few signs of that. The Pew Research Centre reported  that half of French Muslims see their loyalty to Islam as  greater than their loyalty to France. One-third of French Muslims do not object to suicide attacks.  The British Centre for Social Cohesion reported that one-third of British  Muslim students are in favour of a worldwide caliphate   Muslims demand what they call 'respect'.  And this is how  we give them respect.  We have Muslim official state holidays.


The Christian-Democratic attorney general is willing to accept sharia in the Netherlands if there is a Muslim  majority.

We have cabinet members with passports from Morocco and Turkey.

Muslim demands are supported by unlawful behavior, ranging from petty crimes and random  violence, for example against ambulance workers and bus drivers,  to small-scale riots. Paris has seen its uprising in the  low-income suburbs, the banlieus.  I call the perpetrators settler's.  Because that is what they are.  They do not come to integrate into our societies; they come to integrate our society into their Dar-al-Islam.  Therefore, they are settlers.

Much of this street violence I mentioned is directed exclusively against non-Muslims, forcing many native people to leave their neighborhoods, their cities, their countries.  Moreover, Muslims are now a swing vote not to be ignored.

The second thing you need to know is the  importance of Mohammed the prophet. His behavior is an example  to all Muslims and cannot be criticized.  Now, if Mohammed  had been a man of peace, let us say like Ghandi and Mother Theresa wrapped in one, there would be no problem.  But Mohammed was a warlord, a mass murderer, a pedophile, and had several marriages - at the same time.  Islamic tradition tells us how he  fought in battles, how he had his enemies murdered and even had prisoners of war executed. Mohammad himself slaughtered the Jewish tribe of Banu Qurayza.  If it is good for Islam, it is good. If it is bad for Islam, it is bad.

Let no one  fool you about Islam being a religion.  Sure, it has a God, and a here-after, and 72 virgins. But in its essence Islam is a  political ideology. It is a system that lays down detailed rules for society and the life of every person. Islam wants 
to dictate  every aspect of life.  Islam means 'submission'.   Islam is not compatible with freedom and democracy, because what it strives for is Sharia.  If you want to compare Islam to anything, compare it to communism or national-socialism, these  are all totalitarian ideologies.

Now you know why Winston  Churchill called Islam 'the most retrograde force in the world',  and why he compared Mien Kampf to the Quran. The public has wholeheartedly accepted the Palestinian narrative, and sees Israel as the aggressor.  I have lived in this country and  visited it dozens of times.  I support Israel.  First,  because it is the Jewish homeland after two thousand years of  exile up to and including Auschwitz.  Second because it is a democracy.  And third because Israel is our first line of defence.

This tiny country is situated on the fault line of jihad, frustrating Islam's territorial advance.  Israel  is facing the front lines of jihad, like Kashmir, Kosovo, the Philippines, Southern Thailand, Darfur in Sudan, Lebanon, and  Aceh in Indonesia.  Israel is simply in the way.  The same way West-Berlin was during the Cold War.

The war  against Israel is not a war against Israel.  It is a war against the West.  It is jihad.  Israel is simply receiving the blows that are meant for all of us.  If there would have been no Israel, Islamic imperialism would have found other venues to 
release its energy and its desire for conquest.  Thanks to Israeli parents who send their children to the army and lay awake at night, parents in Europe and America can sleep well and dream, unaware of the dangers looming.

Many in  Europe argue in favor of abandoning Israel in order to address the grievances of our Muslim minorities.  But if Israel  were, God forbid, to go down, it would not bring any solace to the West.  It would not mean our Muslim minorities would all of a sudden change their behavior, and accept our values.  On the contrary, the end of Israel would give  enormous encouragement to the forces of Islam.  They would, and rightly so, see the demise of Israel as proof that the West  is weak, and doomed.  The end of Israel would not mean the end of our problems with Islam, but only the beginning..  It would  mean the start of the final battle for world domination.  If they  can get Israel, they can get everything.  So-called journalists volunteer to label any and all critics of Islam as a 'right-wing extremists' or 'racists'.  In my country, the Netherlands, 60 percent of the population now sees the mass immigration of Muslims as the number one policy mistake since World War II.  And another 60 percent sees Islam as the  biggest threat.  Yet there is a greater danger than terrorist attacks, the scenario of America as the last man standing.  The lights may go out in Europe faster than you can imagine.  An Islamic Europe means a Europe without  freedom and democracy, an economic wasteland, an intellectual nightmare, and a loss of military might for America - as its allies will turn into enemies, enemies with atomic bombs.  With an Islamic Europe, it would be up to America alone to preserve the heritage of Rome, Athens and Jerusalem.

Dear friends, Liberty is the most precious of gifts.  My generation never had to fight for this freedom, it was offered to us on a silver platter, by people who fought for it with  their lives.  All throughout Europe, American cemeteries remind us of the young boys who never made it home, and whose memory we cherish.  My generation does not own this freedom; we are merely its custodians.  We can only hand over this hard won liberty to Europe's children in the same  state in which it was offered to us.  We cannot strike a  deal with mullahs and imams.  Future generations would never forgive us.  We cannot squander our liberties.   We simply do not have the right to do so.

We have to take the necessary action now to stop this Islamic stupidity from destroying the free world that we know.

Please take the  time to read and understand what is written here, please send it  to every free person that you know. It is so very important.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 4, 2015)

You speak the truth, brother!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 4, 2015)

OK - so what's the solution?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 5, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> OK - so what's the solution?



Yeah, that's kinda what I was wondering. What can we do to keep Europe from becoming Islamic?
Concerning Israel, the prophesies of Zechariah say all the nations of the earth will gather against her. If that's part of God's plan then there's not too much we can do about it.
Perhaps all the nations of the world must become Islamic in order to make this prophesy come true.

Zechariah 12:3
On that day, when all the nations of the earth are gathered against her, I will make Jerusalem an immovable rock for all the nations. All who try to move it will injure themselves.

The destroyers of Jerusalem will be destroyed;

Zechariah 14:2
I will gather all the nations to Jerusalem to fight against it; the city will be captured, the houses ransacked, and the women raped. Half of the city will go into exile, but the rest of the people will not be taken from the city.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 10, 2015)

And to think that Christians always considered communism the tool that would take away our rights to religious freedom...

I have seen videos of the violence that Muslims use against non-muslims in Europe. They are dogs and should be dealt with a swift hand. They are flying banners on over passes that state "Your kids will pray to Islam or die".




doenightmare said:


> OK - so what's the solution?



An eye for an eye.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> And to think that Christians always considered communism the tool that would take away our rights to religious freedom...
> 
> I have seen videos of the violence that Muslims use against non-muslims in Europe. They are dogs and should be dealt with a swift hand. They are flying banners on over passes that state "Your kids will pray to Islam or die".
> 
> ...



REALLY! MUSLIMS don't pray to ISLAM. That's a twist.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 12, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> REALLY! MUSLIMS don't pray to ISLAM. That's a twist.



Still trying to figure out where you came up with that out of my post?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 13, 2015)

Muslims pray to Allah, not Islam.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 13, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> Still trying to figure out where you came up with that out of my post?


Your kids will pray to Islam or die".

1. Muslim would not say this.

2. Pour translation from french to english?
3. Right wing extremist banner perhaps?


----------



## Rangercliff (Mar 21, 2017)

Several Muslim leaders have stated that Islam would take over the world without a shot being fired. They reproduce at a much higher rate than the people in the country they are moving to and will out number everyone eventually. That is when they will gather forces to try and destroy Israel. We all know that won't work!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 22, 2017)

Geert Wilders is one of the few sensible voices left in Europe.  As an outspoken opponent and critic of Muslim immigration and hence the Islamisation of Europe.  Under the mask of inclusiveness the left has tried very hard to silence him.   In addition to being banned from Britian and Australia he has a fatwa issued on him calling for his beheading by Al Qaeda.  All of this for simply holding an opinion that is critical of Islam.


----------

